# AUSTIN | 405 Colorado | 112m | 366ft | 25 fl | T/O



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*AUSTIN | 405 Colorado | 112 m | 366 ft | 25 fl | T/O*






405 Colorado - The Skyscraper Center







www.skyscrapercenter.com





Render © Duda|Paine Architects











jonathaninATX said:


> By We vs us on SSP


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Perkins Coie inks new Austin lease as more firms flock to Texas *
_Excerpt_
June 22, 2021

(Reuters) - Perkins Coie on Monday said it has signed a lease for new office space in Austin, solidifying its presence there as law firms rush to establish outposts in the booming Texas tech hub.

The Seattle-based firm entered the Austin market in February 2020 with three lawyers. Now, the office has grown to 16 lawyers, the firm said, and it's signed a multi-year lease for over 18,000 square feet in a new building in downtown Austin.

The 1,200 lawyer firm said it will take up the 17th floor of a building at 405 Colorado St. starting in early 2022.

The new office space will be "focused mostly on collaboration and meeting space" for attorneys and clients, according to Jose Villarreal, Perkins Coie's Austin managing partner. It will adopt a hybrid work model where lawyers come in as necessary while allowing for flexibility, he said.

More : Perkins Coie inks new Austin lease as more firms flock to Texas


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*JPMorgan Chase close to 405 Colorado lease, sources say * 
August 27, 2021
Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_ 

New York-based JPMorgan Chase & Co. is on the verge of signing a 35,000-square-foot lease for the top two floors at 405 Colorado, according to multiple sources.

The deal could include building signage, according to one source.

While it is always possible for a deal to fall through, sources said the signing and announcement are imminent.

It would be the latest office lease inked inked during a tumultuous period for the Central Texas office market, especially since Covid-19 cases surged due to the Delta variant. Some companies hit the pause button on what had been plans to reopen their offices after Labor Day.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2021/08/27/405-colorado-jp-morgan-chase-downtown-austin.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* First look: New 405 Colorado high-rise has unique design, amenities *
Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_
Oct 8, 2021

Austin Business Journal got a sneak peek of the the city's newest high-rises — and, certainly, one of its most unique — on Oct. 7.

The building rises 25 stories and offers 206,000 square feet to tenants at the corner of Fourth and Colorado streets. One of the building’s most advertised amenities, a sky lounge on the 14th floor, was just completed.

The tower stands out from the outside — the exterior of the first 13 floors was designed to look like an art-carrying pedestal. Sitting atop that pedestal is a blue-tinted block that resembles a single shaped glass sculpture.

Durham, North Carolina-based Duda Paine Architects, which designed the Frost Bank Tower, handled design of 405 Colorado. Earlier reporting by ABJ about revealed the high-rise design was inspired by the artistic works of modern French-Roman sculptor Constantin Brancusi.

There are a few unique features inside the building, as well. None of the walls on the ground floor lobby are flat, as to mimic the angled exterior of floors 14 to 25. A piece of art on display in one corner of the lobby was made in Italy, deconstructed, sent to the United States, and remade at 405 Colorado.

More : 405 Colorado: Look inside Austin's newest tower - Austin Business Journal


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Austin's office tower development boom offers rare opportunity for tenants, leasing expert says *
Austin Business Journal _Excerpt_
Oct 14, 2021

The good news is there is more office space to rent. The not-so-good news is that rents won't be getting any cheaper.

Huge new spaces are coming online this year, helping the metro deal with intense demand. Austin Business Journal's annual lists of the largest multi-tenant office buildings and multi-tenant office parks reflect the changing landscape.

Indeed Tower has delivered and is now the largest office skyscraper in the city, supplanting longtime No. 1 Frost Bank Tower. The 720,000-square-foot Indeed Tower was developed by Trammell Crow Co. and is now owned by is owned by Kilroy Realty Corp. Other new additions to the list and the skyline include 300 Colorado, owned and developed by Cousins Properties, and 405 Colorado, owned and developed by Brandywine Realty Trust.

...

What’s driving the current boom in office development? The simple answer is demand. Companies' flight to the Sunbelt and specifically to Austin was happening way before Covid but the pandemic put it on steroids. It’s a simple equation: Talented millennials are moving to Austin, companies are following the talent pool, and investors and developers are following the companies.

How long will the current office tower development cycle last? As long as the demand for good quality office product remains strong. Oracle and Tesla will not be the last corporate headquarter relocations coming to Austin. We believe we’ve only seen the tip of the iceberg when it comes to companies relocating from expensive, high taxation and — by some perspectives — lower quality of life states such as California, Illinois and New York.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/austin/news/2021/10/14/cushman-wakefield-on-downtown-leasing.html


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 18:*

405 Colorado by Paul O'Connell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* 405 Colorado jump-starts Great Streets in warehouse district *
Urbanize _Excerpt_
Aug 30, 2022

A recently completed office tower near a redeveloping area downtown is the first to follow the standards of Austin's Great Streets Plan.

All mirrors and copper, 405 Colorado rises above the mostly two-story buildings in the history-flavored warehouse district around it. That's all about to change, though, with a planned 40-story residential tower on a nearby block bounded by West Third, West Fourth, and Colorado streets. The development of that yet-unnamed building by Houston's Hanover will transform a strip of low-slung buildings that have long been a locus of Austin's LGBTQ nightlife.

The redevelopment of the West Fourth streetscape gave 405 Colorado first dibs on realizing the vision of Austin’s Great Streets Program in the district, which includes lots that were part of the city's original grid.

More : 405 Colorado jump-starts Great Streets in warehouse district


----------

